# Forum Home Renovation Asbestos  Loose fill asbestos used in Sydney!

## Smurf

Conventional wisdom has it that blow-in loose fill asbestos insulation was used only in homes in Canberra and surrounds but nowhere else. 
Based on this document I was sent a link to that seems incorrect since the final paragraph refers to a separate company which had apparently used it in Sydney for at least 13 years up to the date of the document (1968) and presumably for some time after that. 
Since this is an official government document and dates from the era when use of the product was ongoing, 1968, it would seem to be a credible source. 
Long story short - *home owners in Sydney would be wise to consider that loose fill asbestos insulation does seem to have been used in that city* and thus may be present in their property. 
Link to a scanned image of the document is here (source = ABC):  http://www.abc.net.au/cm/lb/5656036/...luffy-data.pdf

----------


## phild01

Fair Trading have been aware of this in some Sydney pockets.  About 12 months ago I alerted a friend that their new purchase may be affected but it was just newspaper.  Fair Trading at that time also made a warning to them.  There was a time limit to inform them of any affected property so that it could be purchased and destroyed by the government.

----------


## Bloss

Not sure where that 'conventional wisdom' comes from? 
It has always been known that 'Mr Fluffy' operated in NSW. The FAQ is here: Frequently asked questions - loose-fill asbestos - NSW Fair Trading  
There have been ~140 homes already identified. Many Queanbeyan unsurprisingly, but also at the South Coast, Yass and many others - see the full list here Property testing results - NSW Fair Trading 
A widespread problem in NSW - 28 local government areas have at least 1! 
But as always safety gear makes the risk really, really low. And all dusts are dangerous - I don't go into any roof with a mask & googles for example.

----------


## phild01

> I don't go into any roof with a mask & googles for example.

  Google is so invasive in our lives now :Wink:

----------


## Smurf

> Not sure where that 'conventional wisdom' comes from?

  Every past report I've heard on the subject said that "Mr Fluffy" was the only operator installing it and was based in the ACT. Some go as far as saying this was the only business on earth who insulated houses this way. 
Now it turns out there was another business doing the same and based in Sydney. 
With that other company operating for at least 13 years and it apparently being possible to insulate several houses in a single working day it would seem that Sydney, not the ACT, most likely has the greatest number of affected properties and yet most publicity centers on the ACT. 
Agreed about wearing appropriate protection etc but from another perspective if you own such a house then you've got a millstone financially no matter what the safety aspects.

----------

